# How do you observe Advent?  Will it be different this year?



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 22, 2020)

I like to scale back on distracting stuff, read and ponder a faith-building book, and participate in a volunteer activity that takes me out of my comfort zone and allows me to reach out to ‘the least’.   Don’t know how that last one is going to play out with so many volunteer opportunities in hold.

I love the serene ritual of lighting the Advent Candles

How about you?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

volunteer opportunities may be on hold but you could still donate to your local mission.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

maybe look up being a virtual volunteer?
Virtual Volunteer Opportunities - VolunteerMatch
27+ Virtual Volunteer Opportunities You Can Do at Home During COVID-19 (retailmenot.com)
don't ask me why but the site links my links for me. *shrugs*


----------

